# BeefHeart Warning!!



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Do not feed beefheart to any piranha under 3" or any young fish it has way too much fiber for there digestive track to handle therfore it causes harm too them!!

*Moderators please pin this too make sure no one doesn't see it and harms there baby piranha!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Bump!!


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

is this scientific fact or just observation? if so i would like to see the artical on piranha size & beefheart consumption


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

its tru thats what casued one of my p's to have his mouth open for a while because he couldn't digest the food


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

When my P's were smaller, I feed them beefheart and never had a problem!?!?!







Where did you get this info from??


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

my p's are like 2 inch and they love there beef heart..

if u cant feed em beef heart, what are you supposed to feed them.. i hate always feeding blood worms, and brine shrimp sucks and makes a huge mess.

malice,









although my P's seem to enjoy goldfish flakes. lol


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

my baby reds love them and their ok....maybe it just depend on the p's :nod:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Where is the research to prove this?


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Where is the research to prove this?


 www.iseewhatiwanttosee.org


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont now about beefheart containing fiber and it not being digested by fish under 3"....but B. Scott has written a wonderful article on feeding that is pinned at the top....beefheart should not be a stable in the piranha diet.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I agree with GG.Don't feed your P's beefheart on a daily basis.There are so many other types of food which are healthier for your P's.

(I have never feed my P's beefheart :nod: )


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't think beefheart is necessary anyway. Where did you get this info?


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I feed my fish beefheart , But it is not there main meal! I mix it up everyday, They maybe have beefheart once every 2 weeks. I think its my P's favorites!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

X-D-X said:


> Do not feed beefheart to any piranha under 3" or any young fish it has way too much fiber for there digestive track to handle therfore it causes harm too them!!
> 
> *Moderators please pin this too make sure no one doesn't see it and harms there baby piranha!!
> 
> Good Luck!!


 after all this controversy, and lack of scientific data to substantiate, it would be safe to assume this will not be pinned


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

armac said:


> X-D-X said:
> 
> 
> > Do not feed beefheart to any piranha under 3" or any young fish it has way too much fiber for there digestive track to handle therfore it causes harm too them!!
> ...


 Pretty safe.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Malice said:


> my p's are like 2 inch and they love there beef heart..
> 
> if u cant feed em beef heart, what are you supposed to feed them.. i hate always feeding blood worms, and brine shrimp sucks and makes a huge mess.
> 
> ...


 p's love krill and of coarse live feeders too. You should look around and see what you can about a p's diet, it should be more then just beefheart!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Diversivied diet along with beef heart have been fed to my fish since 2 inches. It has posed no problems what so ever. Beef heart is a wonderful part of a piranhas diet, giving them protien.

Fiber??? Hmmmm never heard that one. But I never took the time to fully examine the content. Mine come from butchers or hunters. It it's good enough for people, and FDA approved; it's good enought for my piranha

I have also seen many petshops feeding small piranhas, and discus beef heart. Untill there is something concrete proof or my fish have problems that can be directly related to beef heart; mine will continue to dine on the heart of cows, and deer!!!


----------

